# The Ring...



## habilis (Jun 17, 2003)

You See It Before You Die...

I first saw this movie about 3 weeks ago on DVD in a 5.1 surround environment. After I watched the fist 2 scenes of this movie I nearly crapped my pants(especially after the scene where the TV turned off and in the dim black reflection on the TV screen you see somthing run away quicky) and my wife, Barbara, practically had to have her hands pried away from her face. It was like the beginning of Saving Private Ryan, except instead of enemy soldiers it was an evil, believable, poltergiest(or something like that). after the initial scenes the scare-factor lessens a *little* and is more watchable but the movie is still very good and intelligent and will take you 3 to 4 watches to fully understand(at least it took my dumb ass that long). This is a good movie, I've sen it 3 times now, worth a purchase, very much in the vein of a David Lynch or Terry Gilliam Directed film. Highly recommended. You will be afraid of the dark for a little while, but it will be the best afraid feeling you ever had.

Or, at least that was my take on it.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by habilis _
> *You See It Before You Die...
> 
> I first saw this movie about 3 weeks ago on DVD in a 5.1 surround environment. After I watched the fist 2 scenes of this movie I nearly crapped my pants(especially after the scene where the TV turned off and in the dim black reflection on the TV screen you see somthing run away quicky) and my wife, Barbara, practically had to have her hands pried away from her face. It was like the beginning of Saving Private Ryan, except instead of enemy soldiers it was an evil, believable, poltergiest(or something like that). after the initial scenes the scare-factor lessens a little and is more watchable but the movie is still very good and intelligent and will take you 3 to 4 watches to fully understand(at least it took my dumb ass that long). This is a good movie, I've sen it 3 times now, worth a purchase, very much in the vein of a David Lynch or Terry Gilliam Directed film. Highly recommended. You will be afraid of the dark for a little while, but it will be the best afraid feeling you ever had.
> ...



You have 7 days...  

GREAT movie and I cannot wait for the DVD! One of the greatest movies of its category!

Have you seen the Korean ones? There are 3 of them:
-The Ring (the Hollywood version is based on this one)
-The Ring 2
-The Ring 0

Naomi Watts rules! Of course it was a surprise watching her in The Ring after the amazing dream/nightmare Mullholland Drive of David Lynch but boy oh boy, what a surprise!? And she is starring on another thriller coming up in the months ahead... I can't wait for that either!

Oh! Did you spot the iMac in The Ring?  Another reason to like the movie some more! 

One final thing: Make a copy and spread it ASAP!


----------



## habilis (Jun 17, 2003)

Oh, that was the chick from Muhholland Drive!!! omg! Another excellent film from David Lynch! Amen Brother.


----------



## Arden (Jun 17, 2003)

Did you all see Androo's parody, The Sandwich?


----------



## Androo (Jun 17, 2003)

hehehe thanks for reminding me arden!
Ladies and gentlemen, i present to you:


----------



## toast (Jun 17, 2003)

I did. But the original movie was mroe frightening. 
I liek this movie a lot. It did scare me, just like The Exorcist did. Maybe I'm just too sensitive.


----------



## habilis (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm sensitive and proud. And I did think that was a funny parody nonetheless, makes me alittle less scared of the dark. Never seen he Korean verions, think I ight be to scared to. heh.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 17, 2003)

You sissies, getting scared of a movie.  

I liked the movie too, though it wasn't scary to me.  But neither was the Exorcist (I thought _that_ was funny). 

The extra stuff on the DVD makes no sense whatsoever, though.  It's like a bunch of cut scenes from the movie all put together.  I suppose if you took them out of context and put them in the movie, it'd make more sense, but all together like they are...no sense at all.

There's an easter egg in the DVD too.


----------



## habilis (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *I liked the movie too, though it wasn't scary to me.  *


Yeah, but NOTHING scares you. you are made out of stone. So you don't count on the scare factor. 
I also think you got problems if that movie didn't scare you...


----------



## Arden (Jun 17, 2003)

No, he's made of nothing but darkness... after all, he's but a lonely wandering shadow.  You can't scare the shadow; the shadow scares you.


----------



## toast (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey Darkshadow, if I was a lonely shadow, doomed forever to roam and wander, I guess I would not be afraid either.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 18, 2003)

Heh, I don't believe I ever said nothing scares me, just movies don't scare me.  I like the reputation y'all are givin' me. 

I do like your line, Arden.  Maybe I'll use that sometime.  _You don't scare the shadow, the shadow scares you...._  I likes. 

So movies don't scare me.  I'm _terrified_ of needles, though. 

habilis, why do you think I have problems by not being scared of the movie?  I did enjoy it.  It has a pretty good story.


----------



## habilis (Jun 18, 2003)

just kiddin, but I seriously don't know how in the world that movie didn't scare you.


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jun 18, 2003)

I sat in bed all night just watching my computer monitor, and waiting for it to turn itself on. I was freaked out.


----------



## Greystroke (Jun 18, 2003)

Seen it twice. I must say it did scare me, but there were also a lot of predictable parts and some parts also made me laugh (like when the horse fell off the ferry) For like a week afterwards me and the dude that went to see would call eachothers cell phones with our caller ID blocked and say how many days were left in the raspy voice.

I'm not sure if any of you guys here read Penny-Arcade, but posting a pic on their take was too good to pass up.


----------



## Arden (Jun 18, 2003)

DS, add this line to your signature:

*You don't scare the shadow, the shadow scares you.*


----------



## monktus (Jun 19, 2003)

Haven't seen the remake yet. I just assumed it would suck but even my friend who's into Japanese film and Anime in a big way said it was pretty good so I'd be interested to see it. I've heard that its not as scary as the original but that would be pretty hard to beat  Hmm, must track down a copy. Has anyone seen Ring 0 and Ring 2? I've yet to watch those as well, only seen Ring.


----------



## hulkaros (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Haven't seen the remake yet. I just assumed it would suck but even my friend who's into Japanese film and Anime in a big way said it was pretty good so I'd be interested to see it. I've heard that its not as scary as the original but that would be pretty hard to beat  Hmm, must track down a copy. Has anyone seen Ring 0 and Ring 2? I've yet to watch those as well, only seen Ring. *



I've seen the Original ones and the Remake, too! From them all, the one that truly is a masterpiece is the original The Ring... The others were ok... But the US Remake actually surprised me!  I didn't expect it THAT good!  As scary as the original? Maybe not! But a better production overall? 100% 

Naomi Watts truly shines in the remake! Go ahead and watch it ASAP!


----------



## ShadowCrow (Jun 23, 2003)

I guess you guys are refering to the new _The Ring_? I am yet to see it, but has anyone here seen the original japaneese _Ringu_ movie? 

Loved it. I *HAVE* to see the new version... Soon.


----------



## Trip (Jun 24, 2003)

"Why'd you do that mommy, why'd you save her?"

Man that was probably the freakiest movie I've ever seen. I wouldn't answer the phone for a week after I watched it.


----------



## habilis (Jun 24, 2003)

Yeah I was kinda relieved when I made it past the 7 day point myself. lol.


----------



## fryke (Jun 25, 2003)

I've seen The Ring first, then Ring 1 (the Japanese original) and am about to read the book.

Certainly, the US production was better (the production, not the film). But the Japanese movie is softer and thus, if you happen to _have_ imagination, far more scary. All those instances, where someone walks past that camera and - just for a second - looks at the camera... Also: Saduka just is the much better Samara.

The US production also f***'d up with the telephone rings. In the Japanese original, it only rings in the B4 building, where Saduka actually died (below it). It makes much more sense if you analyse it.

However: Both films draw from a very, very good idea that brings the old horror story of a dead person that wants its story to be told into our time. And both films do that very well.

I was also surprised to find many scenes in the American movie to lean on Japanese aesthetics. That view with the tree (which wasn't in the original movie) looks nothing but as if taken straight from a Japanese original.

And after having seen both movies several times, and even after some months that I've seen them the last time, I still get scared in the real world, when I see a ladder on a house without an obvious sense, I still get scared if someone comes out of a pool/pond/bathtub whatever... And, of course, I can't have it when my best friend lets her long hair hang down in front of her face and whispers: "Ringu..." ;-)


----------

